# Traktor DJ 2.5.3: Wie kann ich ein Mikro dazuschalten?



## make (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich fungiere manchmal als priv. DJ und habe folgendes Problem. Ich benutze Traktor DJ 2.5.3 als Player und möchte bei laufender Musik meine Sprache per Mikro einblenden. Wie geht das, ohne mit dem Microsoft-Mixer zu hantieren?

MfG

Make


----------



## themadman (6. Juli 2004)

Das wird meiner Meinung nach nix, wenn du nur Traktor DJ  Studio benutzen möchtest! Also mit nem ordentlichen Mischpult  das besser und du hast keine Probleme! Aber mal so ne Frage, weißt du wie das mit dem Beat-Raster bei Traktor DJ funktioniert? hast doch bestimmt davon auch schonmal was gehört, oder nicht

MfG
Mike


----------



## make (6. Juli 2004)

Das mit dem Beatraster würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn du was rauskriegst, sags mir bitte.
Nochmal zu meinem Problem: Gibt es irgendein Tool dass die Wave Lautstärke verringert wenn in das Mikro gelabert wird. Das würde mir auch reichen.

MfG

Make


----------



## themadman (6. Juli 2004)

Ja ich sag dir, wenn ich was rausbekommen habe!
Ein Tool fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein ich weiß auf die schnelle nur, dass man nen dbX 'er zwischen Mikro und Mischpult hängen kann, dann ist in dem Moment wo man spricht die Musik stumm bzw. man regelt es so, dass sie noch leicht zu hören ist... aber wie man das digital hinbekommt ist ne gute Frage!? leider weiß ich keine Antwort, sorry!

MfG
Mike


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Juli 2004)

Wer das mit dem Beat Raster bzw. Beatsyncronisation Wissen Möhcte lese Bitte dies

*KLICK*

Ansonsten im Board nachfragen da dort einige rumrennen die mit dieser Software arbeiten.

Ich hoffe das Hilft euch allen ein wenig Weiter.


MFG


----------

